# top mac cockapoos



## cleebag (Jan 7, 2013)

Please does anyone know of Topmac Cockapoos and their whereabouts. I have been researching good breeders and their name has come up a lot, I just cant seem to find where they are.

Cleo (leigh on sea)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope this helps x 

http://www.topmaccockapoos.webeden.co.uk/


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

My poo is a Topmac. You have to contact thought the website.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Topmac are In Clacton on Sea last time I checked, I think they are good I made enquiries when I was looking for both of my poo's but they tend to have a year long waiting list....I couldn't wait that long


----------



## cleebag (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. Do any of you know of any up and coming litters due please?


----------

